# YAY!! Rumi passes her CGC



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Rumi passed her CGC this past Saturday, 4 days shy of her 1st birthday. This was her 1st try. Smart girl!! I was thinking we might fail since we hadn't taken a CGC prep class. Although we've been in virtually non-stop obedience classes since she was 9 weeks old. So I wanted to see what would happen. She took the test at a Pit Bull rescue event. The CGC test was free for pitties, $10 for other breeds. For each dog that passed their CGC the rescue got $150. Yay Rumi!! You helped the rescue earn $150!! Good girl, Rumi!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CONGRATS!!!! :happyboogie: :groovy:

and thanks for the photo!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Well done :congratulations:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome, I wonder who was sponsoring those donations. Sounds like a lot of money. What an awesome way to encourage people to train their dogs to the level to pass the test.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations. The sponsor for the CGC test was the Animal Farm Foundation; Animal Farm Foundation Home Their mission: To secure equal treatment and opportunity for "pit bull" dogs. 

Here's a post of the Bullseye event from the Animal Farm website: Need proof that responsible "pit bull" dog owners are gaining in #s? For the past 3 years, Animal Farm Foundation grantee BullsEye Dog Rescue (Seattle) has offered the CGC exam during a day-long festival for dogs & owners. In 2009, 47 dogs passed. In 2010, 47 dogs passed. But in 2011, 64 dogs passed....61 of whom were "pit bull" dogs!!!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

That is so awesome!!! Great Job Rumi!!!


----------

